# Small Remodel



## Fatpat (Nov 1, 2015)

Doing a small remodel and adding an ada shower. There are some pics Of the work so far.


----------



## Fatpat (Nov 1, 2015)

Some more


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

What's the matter with you? You can't use orange 4 band clamps. Ha ha, looks good


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

Looks good. Where you at? I wish they made us use cast on residential


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

Nice lookin cast !
i noticed the pro flow box, do you use thoughs push on pro flow shutoffs ? My old boss used to buy thoughs in bulk and i hated them with a passion...


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

rwh said:


> Looks good. Where you at? I wish they made us use cast on residential



That was misleading. Cast is not required on commercial or residential here.


----------



## Fatpat (Nov 1, 2015)

This particular remodel is a small office building. 

The proflow stuff is ok, we order through ferguison... so I can jump on there site and pull all the product numbers so there is no confusion.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Nice and clean job!!


----------



## Fatpat (Nov 1, 2015)

I use compression angle stops, 
I'm in Southern California, where the handy hacks and the p.o.s contractors rule.


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

Fatpat said:


> I use compression angle stops,
> I'm in Southern California, where the handy hacks and the p.o.s contractors rule.


P.o.s contractors everywhere lol. I know im about to hear some dumb sh*t when they start a sentence with " after inspection, can you...." lol


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

nothing wrong with compression stops....


----------



## Fatpat (Nov 1, 2015)

Never said there was.

My last response was too two different questions


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

I was just agreeing with you...


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

I'm not even going to go back there


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

plumbdrum said:


> I'm not even going to go back there


no reason to, as it was just your opinion............


----------

